# properly mounting bindings



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Last season or maybe it was the previous season I demoed a snowboard, it had radical zebra stripes. I demoed the board from a snowboard company.

When I mount bindings I am careful about it. I use a screwdriver and carefully put in each screw diagonally from each other. I never used any kind of power tool and was told I could ruin the inserts with a screwdriver. I don't force the the screws into the inserts. I worked in a shop years ago and customers would ruin the inserts occasionally when they mounted their bindings. I have not ruined my inserts and my bindings stay on my rough used board. My board has more days on it than in a year.

So should power tools be used to mount bindings? I was horrified at the demo tent, because they were super rough mounting my bindings with a power tool on their board. They were using power tools on everyone's shit. I was like, no don't do that when it was time to put the bindings back on my board. I did not want my inserts raped by drill bit. I don't want my bindings to become loose all the time. I can put them back on myself.

So is there a proper way to mount bindings? A shop I worked at told me to do it the way I do. You want them tight, but you don't want to force the screws in. Is it ok to use power tools? I don't think any of the other companies I have demoed from used them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a screw and a threaded insert you really think it's going to matter on a piece of wood that you ride on snow, ice, rocks, and small children?


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

It does matter if you damage your inserts. I ollie over rocks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Turn the torque setting low and you're fine. Just like getting tires mounted. I personally use a screwdriver but I'm not mounting a 100 bindings a demo day


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Start all 4 screws with a screwdriver then finish with a power drill. Low torque setting if you're really scared.

Your problem with power tools is that you're scared of cross-threading. Fair enough, start 2-3 threads then tighten down with a drill. Small handheld drills can't provide enough torque to strip inserts or any sort of thread. Once the screw head bottoms out, the drill can't turn anymore.

Now if you use a Dewalt 120V drill at drilling torque, then of course you're gonna strip inserts. Use your common sense.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank's ya'll, good answers. 

I will stick with using my trusty screw driver. The bindings stay on my snowboard, which is wonderful. I don't have any drills and probably would do it wrong. The shop I worked at scared me and made me very cautious with my binding inserts. I take way to much time to mount bindings.

I still won't let no demo tents mount my board with a drill.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

7/10 trolling attempt


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I use a screwdriver, but it is only because i am to lazy to find a drill and the proper size phillips bit when i already have a proper sized one in my kit. Like everyone else said, as long as the torque setting is turned down it will be fine. I wouldn't trust some demo monkey to have that much forward thinking though...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I use a screwdriver, but it's because I only mount bindings a few times a year. If I was doing hundreds in a demo day, you damn straight I'd be using a power tool.


----------

